# is it normal for them to lose weight when walking?



## Blah11

Forgot to post this the other day..

Got Amelie weighed and she was just under 22lbs. I forgot her red book but when i got home I went to plot in her weight and saw she's lost a bit of weight since she was 16 months :shrug: Is this normal? She didn't start walking until she was 17 months and shes constantly on the go (prefers running to walking!) Just need some reassurance :thumbup:

ETA - shes back on the 9th centile


----------



## katieandbump

That's definitely normal they're exercising so much more now if i had a pound for every time people said to me that weight will drop off when she's up and about walking. Apparently alot of babies lose their baby fat when they're walking, lilly hasn't though lol.


----------



## amie-leigh

yeah its normal, morgan was 23lb at 11months and now she is 21lb but my HV said its fine because she is eating plenty 
x


----------



## Kelloggz187

Yeah it's normal. Mia lost a bit of weight when she started walking and the HV told me it was perfectly normal for them to either lose a little bit, or for the weight gain to really slow down once they start walking xx


----------



## Jules

My LO was about 22lb at 18 months too, she's just gone 2 and still only weighs 26lb. The only time she's off her feet is when she's asleep! She eats fine so i put it down to how active she is, by no means is she skinny just petite.


----------



## Laura2919

The girls have lost 2lb each believe it or not.. Chloe is now 23lb and Jaycee is now 22lb!! I wa worried but the consultant said its natural because they are doing much more exercise! I wouldnt worry hun... Hope your reassured now


----------



## louise1302

archie hasnt gained any weight since he was 9 months(he was 22lb though lol) its juswt because theyre4 burning everything they eat up, she will soon stqrt to gain again albeit a lot slower


----------



## trumpetbum

Ita with the other posters. My dd2 was a proper butterball until she started walking and then lost weight and has stayed a little skinny thing ever since.


----------



## daniandbaby

Got kye weighed last week and he had lost weight, suspect its because he is walking now and very active, he dont really walk ..he runs!!!


----------



## isil

yep I agree with everyone else lovely, it's completely normal :) :hugs:


----------



## MishC

Christ i wonder what Elissa will weigh now then. She was 18.5lbs about a month agi and that's when she started walking. She'll be a little dot haha.

I love seeing them walk it's so cute. They look so tiny don't they.


----------



## kiwimama

Ella hasn't actually been weighed since she started walking but I'm not at all concerned. I have read it's normal for babies to loose a bit of weight when they begin walking, but they shouldn't really start to thin out and loose their baby fat until they get closer to three.
As long as Amelie is eating and drinking well, pooping and weeing and running around on the go all the time then she is fine.


----------

